# Friday



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am off out shopping today.. I hope everything is quiet


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am off out shopping today.. I hope everything is quiet


we had a little walk to our local Metro just before Lunch, and there were more people about but it was still not busy.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I went to Carrefour Maadi... and it certainly wasn't busy but what I did notice was that alot of the shoppers were Syrians.. I am guessing Syrian as they were not Egyptian nor Gulf Arabs and at first glance I would have said they were Eastern Europeans/Turkish


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah I bet they are as the local mosque in sherouk was warning residents that Syrians would coming into the country and to be alert(as they are different religious groups I guess...)

I am not too concerned but they sounded worried..


----------

